# 1973 Schwinn World Voyageur



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

This bike was basically a fork and frame when I got it, I didn't go "full on" perfect resto (I usually don't) but it looks alright me thinks.  The last pic is as it sits today. I added/removed what didn't work for me. (bar tape, fenders, cages and straps)


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice! You know that's a '73 though. In '74 it became the Voyageur II (same bike except for different paint/decals/badge and the addition of a 25" frame).


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I know,  I mix the year up ALL the time. :o


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Heres what it looked like when I got it.


----------

